# Pex/pvc pipes in a garage



## VLADIMIR LEVIN (May 26, 2020)

Are pex/ pvc water and waste lines allowed to run (exposed) through a garage?
I know the code requires ducts to be min. 26 gage metal, and other penetrations between garage and house to be protected.


----------



## classicT (May 26, 2020)

Allowed per the IRC, just seal penetrations.


----------



## VLADIMIR LEVIN (May 26, 2020)

Ty J. said:


> Allowed per the IRC, just seal penetrations.


Is there a section of the code that specifically addresses this other than 302.11 no.4?


----------



## steveray (May 26, 2020)

VLADIMIR LEVIN said:


> Is there a section of the code that specifically addresses this other than 302.11 no.4?



No.


----------



## classicT (May 26, 2020)

VLADIMIR LEVIN said:


> Is there a section of the code that specifically addresses this other than 302.11 no.4?


Nope... R302.11 #4 is where you need to be (via R302.5.3).

*R302.5 Dwelling-Garage Opening and Penetration Protection*
Openings and penetrations through the walls or ceilings separating the _dwelling _from the garage shall be in accordance with Sections R302.5.1 through R302.5.3.

*R302.5.1 Opening Protection*
Openings from a private garage directly into a room used for sleeping purposes shall not be permitted. Other openings between the garage and residence shall be equipped with solid wood doors not less than 13/8 inches (35 mm) in thickness, solid or honeycomb-core steel doors not less than 13/8 inches (35 mm) thick, or 20-minute fire-rated doors, equipped with a self-closing device.

*R302.5.2 Duct Penetration*
Ducts in the garage and ducts penetrating the walls or ceilings separating the _dwelling_ from the garage shall be constructed of a minimum No. 26 gage (0.48 mm) sheet steel or other _approved_ material and shall not have openings into the garage.

*R302.5.3 Other Penetrations*
Penetrations through the separation required in Section R302.6 shall be protected as required by Section R302.11, Item 4.​


----------



## classicT (May 26, 2020)

And in case anyone else is looking, here is R302.11

*R302.11 Fireblocking*
In combustible construction, fireblocking shall be provided to cut off both vertical and horizontal concealed draft openings and to form an effective fire barrier between stories, and between a top _story_ and the roof space.

Fireblocking shall be provided in wood-framed construction in the following locations:

In concealed spaces of stud walls and partitions, including furred spaces and parallel rows of studs or staggered studs, as follows:
Vertically at the ceiling and floor levels.
Horizontally at intervals not exceeding 10 feet (3048 mm).

At interconnections between concealed vertical and horizontal spaces such as occur at soffits, drop ceilings and cove ceilings.
In concealed spaces between stair stringers at the top and bottom of the run. Enclosed spaces under stairs shall comply with Section R302.7.
*At openings around vents, pipes, ducts, cables and wires at ceiling and floor level, with an approved material to resist the free passage of flame and products of combustion. The material filling this annular space shall not be required to meet the ASTM E 136 requirements.*
For the fireblocking of chimneys and fireplaces, see Section R1003.19.
Fireblocking of cornices of a two-family _dwelling_ is required at the line of _dwelling unit_ separation.


----------



## No Soup for you (May 26, 2020)

plumbing code 305.7 - needs to be "protected" from someone possibly hitting it.

I have had guys run a waste line in a residential garage along the back wall where a vehicle could easily damage it.


----------



## steveray (May 26, 2020)

Thank God that is not in the IRC....


----------

